
Don’t be so sure you know what a lowercase G looks like (2018) - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2018/4/3/17192518/lowercase-g-letters-reading-writing-comprehension-penmanship
======
Smithalicious
Did many people ever write looptail g to begin with? (EDIT: in recent times)
They try to make the connection to people handwriting less, but I've only ever
seen the looptail g in fonts (such as in the HN comment input box) to begin
with.

I really don't think it's surprising at all that people can't actively
reproduce an archaic version of a letter that is as far as I know not really
taught anywhere.

~~~
wodenokoto
To my knowledge the looptail basically only exists in print, so why anyone
ought to be able to write it is a mystery to me.

------
Pinckney
Neat. It reminds me of the study that asked people to draw bicycles:

[https://road.cc/content/blog/90885-science-cycology-can-
you-...](https://road.cc/content/blog/90885-science-cycology-can-you-draw-
bicycle)

------
Doxin
Hm, odd, I'd have expected it to be drawn roughly analogously to the cursive g
but the bottom loop is connected to the other side of the top loop with
respect to a cursive g. I wonder what the origin of that discrepancy is.

